# Hardiness of C. wendtii...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I just wanted to share an observation I have made regarding how hardy this plant is. In December, I took down my 29 gal and replaced it with a 50. The 29 had been a heavily planted tank and had a bunch of wendtii's as part of the plants. I left a couple of small wendtii's in the tank which I gave to my friend, as well as a bunch of root pieces which remained in the gravel after I vaccummed it. 

Yesterday I was at his house looking at the tank which is now in his living room. He has no CO2 and only a measly 20W strip on top of the tank. The 2 Crypts which I left in the tank are still alive, apparently healthy. Plus there must be 4-5 small plantlets coming up from the gravel which are remnants of the root systems of the old Crypt stand! I was shocked and impressed! With the different water parameters (mine is well water his is city water), the difference in lighting, no CO2, no fertilization, I would have sworn that the Crypts would have, at least, melted. But they are doing ok. 

I don't know of any other plants that would go from a 2.5wpg, CO2 injected, EI dosed tank into a very low tech tank, and continue to grow.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes! You fuss over them too much, and they melt! :crazy: I think that _C. affinis_ may do better in a low light, no CO2 tank than under high CO2 high light conditions. Maybe others, too.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

For my case, Wendtii has never seemed to melt so much.


----------

